# Grand Canyon mit Gepäckträger



## Blackflash (27. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
Ich will meinem Junior (13 Jahre 170 cm) mit einem Hardtail ausrüsten. Bedingung wäre aber ein Gepäckträger müsste montierbar sein für Gepäcktaschen. Das Grand Canyon AL wäre erste Wahl nur hat es ja leider keine Bohrlöcher für die Anbringung. 
Bei Tubus gibt es natürlich Ausweichprodukte. Hat evtl. jemand noch eine andere Lösung gefunden?

Bitte keine Sinnfragen über Gepäckträger am MTB.
Auch die Anbringung am Sitzrohr scheidet aus...


Viele Grüße Michael


----------



## filiale (27. Dezember 2015)

Es gibt Gepäckträger die an der Sattelstütze befestigt werden und bis zu 10kg aushalten. Sofern Du einen Unterschied zwischen Sitzrohr und Sattelstütze siehst.

Aber: Auf der einen Seite sagst Du, es sind keine Bohrlöcher vorhanden (stimmt), auf der andere Seite willst Du keine Befestigung an den Sitzstreben. Wie paßt das zusammen ?

Also kein Sitzrohr und keine Sitzstreben. Wo sonst soll man ihn befestigen ? Nur an der Achse ? Das geht nicht, weil er braucht mind. 2 Punkte damit er nicht vor und zurück kippt. 
Denn schweben kann der Gepäckträger ja nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldi28 (27. Dezember 2015)

Bist du dir sicher, dass das GC AL keine Befestigung für einen Gepäckträger hat?
Mein Sohn hat ein GC AL 5.9 von 2014. Und dort sind oben an der Sitzstrebe drei Befestigungspunkte.
An jeder Sitzstrebe eine Bohrung, die mit einem Gummistopfen verschlossen ist und an dem Verbindungstück zwischen beiden Streben ist eine Schraube eingedreht.
Auf der Homepage sind bei dem 6.9 er Modell sogar die Gummistopfen zu sehen.
Frag mal bei Canyon nach. Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass die einfachen GC AL Modelle für einen Gepäckträger vorbereitet sind.


----------



## Blackflash (27. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
Oben sind beim GC Bohrungen für den Gepäckträger. 
Problem ist die fehlende Bohrung unten in der Nähe der Achse. 
Deshalb hat Tubus Varianten im Angebot.

Sattelstütze scheidet aus.

Cheers Michael


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (27. Dezember 2015)

waldi28 schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass das GC AL keine Befestigung für einen Gepäckträger hat?
> Mein Sohn hat ein GC AL 5.9 von 2014. Und dort sind oben an der Sitzstrebe drei Befestigungspunkte.
> An jeder Sitzstrebe eine Bohrung, die mit einem Gummistopfen verschlossen ist und an dem Verbindungstück zwischen beiden Streben ist eine Schraube eingedreht.
> Auf der Homepage sind bei dem 6.9 er Modell sogar die Gummistopfen zu sehen.
> Frag mal bei Canyon nach. Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass die einfachen GC AL Modelle für einen Gepäckträger vorbereitet sind.


Selbst am Ausfallende sind ist auf jeder Seite eine Gewindebohrung M5 zu erkennen.
Spätesztens beim betrachten des nackten Rahmens sollten diese auffallen.
Gut, auf der linken Seite wird die Nutzung natürlich durch die innen liegende Bremsaufnahme erschwert. Ein Problem welches sich aber sicher lösen läßt ...


----------



## Blackflash (27. Dezember 2015)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Selbst am Ausfallende sind ist auf jeder Seite eine Gewindebohrung M5 zu erkennen.
> Spätesztens beim betrachten des nackten Rahmens sollten diese auffallen.
> Gut, auf der linken Seite wird die Nutzung natürlich durch die innen liegende Bremsaufnahme erschwert. Ein Problem welches sich aber sicher lösen läßt ...



hallo, selbst am nackten sehe ich diese Bohrung nicht.

https://www.canyon.com/mtb/grand-canyon/2016/grand-canyon-al-6-9.html

Hast Du hier einen anderen Rahmen oder ein besseres Bild. LG Michael


----------



## waldi28 (27. Dezember 2015)

Hier auf dem Foto siehst du die Gewindebohrung unterhalb der Bremsaufnahme. Auf der anderen Seite liegt sie oberhalb der Befestigung des Schaltauges und ist besser zugänglich. Das Foto ist von einem 2014 er Model.
Ein Gepäckträger müsste also problemlos oben und unten zu befestigen sein.


----------



## Bennibike (27. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Michael,
Ich habe mir im Frühjahr 2015 auch ein GC AL 6.9 in der Größe XL gekauft und einen Gepäckträger befestigt.
Ich habe sich TubusLösung gewählt: Schnellspannadapter und die Befestigung unter dem Sattelrohr.
Der 28"-Träger passt gut ans 29er Bike.
Das Blade kann dann nur über dem Gepäckträger befestigt werden.
dafür trägt der Träger auch nicht so dick auf.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (27. Dezember 2015)

Aber mir fällt gerade auf, @Blackflash hat Recht.
Worauf ich mich weiter oben bezog war ein Fahrrad 5.9 oder 6.9 daß seitens dieses absoluten Topherstellers noch mit den Ausfallenden, wie bei @waldi28 zu sehen, gezeigt wird.

Die neueren Rahmen haben anscheinend andere Rahmenendstücke. Da ist's dann wahrlich nix mehr mit den Bohrungen.

Aber, @Blackflash gerade bei dem von Dir verlinkten 6.9 findet sich die Bohrung.
Links kann man die sehr gut erkennen. Rechts leider nur auf dem Übersichtsfoto mit'm gesamten Fahrrad.


----------



## Blackflash (27. Dezember 2015)

Bennibike schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> Ich habe mir im Frühjahr 2015 auch ein GC AL 6.9 in der Größe XL gekauft und einen Gepäckträger befestigt.
> Ich habe sich TubusLösung gewählt: Schnellspannadapter und die Befestigung unter dem Sattelrohr.
> Der 28"-Träger passt gut ans 29er Bike.
> ...



Hallo,
Es wird dann wohl auch auf die Tubuslösung hinauslaufen .... (Oder ein Cube werden, die haben die Bohrung ....)

Vielen Dank und guten Rutsch allseits.

LG Michael


----------



## jmertgen (28. Dezember 2015)

Blackflash schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich will meinem Junior (13 Jahre 170 cm) mit einem Hardtail ausrüsten. Bedingung wäre aber ein Gepäckträger müsste montierbar sein für Gepäcktaschen. Das Grand Canyon AL wäre erste Wahl nur hat es ja leider keine Bohrlöcher für die Anbringung.
> Bei Tubus gibt es natürlich Ausweichprodukte. Hat evtl. jemand noch eine andere Lösung gefunden?
> 
> ...


Am Grand Canyon AL SL hast du noch die Möglichkeit einen Gepäckträger zu befestigen... Schraublöcher sind vorhanden. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackflash (5. Juni 2016)

Bennibike schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> Ich habe mir im Frühjahr 2015 auch ein GC AL 6.9 in der Größe XL gekauft und einen Gepäckträger befestigt.
> Ich habe sich TubusLösung gewählt: Schnellspannadapter und die Befestigung unter dem Sattelrohr.
> Der 28"-Träger passt gut ans 29er Bike.
> ...


----------



## Blackflash (5. Juni 2016)

Hallo Bennibike,
Du hast den hier gel.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/tubus/Disco-Gepaecktraeger-p22258/

Bin morgen in Koblenz und hol für den Junior das GC 5,9. Das 6,9 hat ja ne lange Wartezeit...
Viele Grüße


----------



## Blackflash (14. Juli 2016)

also ich habe mit jetzt das GC 5.9 für meinen Sohn gekauft. An Bohrungen für einen Gepäckträger fehlt es leider überall. 
Zumindest bei dem Modeljahr 2016. Dies zu Info


----------

